# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Buikklachten

## Maria161271

Hallo

mijn dochter van 14 jaar heeft steeds problemen met naar de wc te gaan
ze zit vaak verstopt,kan soms 3 dagen niet naar de wc om de grote boodschap te doen,van de kinderarts heeft ze van die zakjes Molvicolon gekregen,maar die helpen ook niet,mijn dochter sport vaak,drink voldoende water en eet vezelrijk,maar houd steeds buikklachten,echo en bloedprikken wijzen niets uit,kind durf nog amper te eten omdat ze buikpijn heeft,ga bijna niet naar school door de pijn,pijn straalt uit naar haar rug,
wie kan ons helpen,groeten Maria

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Maria,

Vervelend dat je dochter zoveel last heeft met de stoelgang, ik heb zelf wat gegoogled en het enige wat ik kon vinden was dit: 

Een kortdurende verstopping is geen reden tot paniek.
Het is niet ongewoon of verontrustend als u enkele dagen geen ontlasting heeft.
Verstopping is een klacht die verschillende oorzaken kan hebben. Verstopping kan bijvoorbeeld optreden tijdens de eerste dagen van een reis, bij verandering in de voeding of tijdens een ziekte, waarbij bedrust moet worden gehouden. Ook tijdens de zwangerschap, na een bevalling of tijdens een vermageringsdieet kan sprake zijn van kortdurende obstipatie. In al deze gevallen moet het lichaam zich aanpassen aan de nieuwe situatie, wat enkele dagen kan duren.

Een langdurige obstipatie kan wel een probleem zijn.
Deze vorm van verstopping kan ontstaan door verkeerde voeding, te weinig lichaamsbeweging, het gebruik van vochtafdrijvende middelen en te weinig vochtopname. Als mensen depressief zijn of overdreven aandacht schenken aan hun stoelgang, kunnen ze eveneens last krijgen van langdurige obstipatie.
Obstipatie kan ook het gevolg zijn van een ziekte, zoals een verminderde werking van de schildklier, aandoeningen aan de darmen, suikerziekte of een bijwerking van bepaalde geneesmiddelen.

Aambeien of kloven aan de anus kunnen het persen bij de ontlasting pijnlijk maken. Als reactie hierop wordt aan de ontlastingsdrang soms geen gehoor gegeven, waardoor eveneens verstopping kan ontstaan.

De spijsvertering is een onbewust en spontaan verlopend proces. Als u veel bezig bent met uw ontlastingspatroon en dit wilt beïnvloeden, kan dit een averechtse uitwerking hebben. Hoe meer u nadenkt over uw stoelgang, des te moeizamer zal deze verlopen.
Hierdoor loopt u het risico in een vicieuze cirkel terecht te komen. Het is belangrijk deze cirkel te doorbreken.

Er is geen reden voor paniek of voor behandeling als de ontlasting enige dagen uitblijft. Pas als u klachten krijgt, zoals pijn of druk in de buik, kunt u maatregelen overwegen.
Ga ook niet meteen laxeermiddelen gebruiken, maar probeer de oorzaak op te sporen. Deze is vaak te vinden in uw drink-, eet- en leefgewoonten.
 

Maar zelf geef je al aan dat ze vaak sport, voldoende water drinkt en vezelrijk eet. 
Heeft ze al iets van Laxeermiddelen geprobeerd (laxeermiddelen zijn erg slecht, maar misschien wel goed om je dochter weer een normale stoelgang te laten krijgen) Ook vreemd dat Molvicolon niet werkt, dit hoort de ontlasting dunner te maken..

Verder heb ik ook niet veel tips helaas...
Succes en heel veel beterschap voor je dochter!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Maria161271

Hoi Silvia

Toch bedankt,ik ga straks met ons Carina weer eens langs de huisarts
en mss een verwijzing naar een voedingsdeskundige vragen
alle beetjes helpen

groetjes

----------


## ajoortje

Hoi Maria,

Ik gebruik Aloe vera drinks. Dit bevorderd de spijsvertering en is puur natuur.
Als het niet werkt bij de voedingsdeskundige probeer dan alsjeblieft is Aloe vera drinks.
Het is geen medicijn. 
Als je informtie wil dan kun je me mailen [email protected]
Ik ben zelf ook distribiteur van Aloe vera producten. 
Het is zo'n eerlijk en natuurlijk product.

----------


## Tralala

Wat bij mij helpt is "nat" eten en niet teveel droge/zoute dingen eten.Mischien heb je er wat aan?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Maria,

Heb je al iets meer duidelijkheid gekregen? Heb je nog een verwijzing naar een voedingsdeskundige gekregen? Of is dat achteraf toch niet doorgegaan? Ben zeer benieuwd of het al beter met je dochter gaat!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## chlowser

hallo waar haal je aloevera drinks

----------


## ajoortje

Hoi chlowser,

Ik lever Aloe vera producten. Heb je je nog vragen en/of wil je meer informatie dan kun je mailen. [email protected].

----------


## Maria161271

> Hoi Maria,
> 
> Heb je al iets meer duidelijkheid gekregen? Heb je nog een verwijzing naar een voedingsdeskundige gekregen? Of is dat achteraf toch niet doorgegaan? Ben zeer benieuwd of het al beter met je dochter gaat!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia



Hoi

schijnbaar is het spastische darmen
gewoon vezels eten veel bewegen en water
wat ze dus al deed
Gr.Maria

----------


## Tralala

Nog even een goede tip van een mede spastische darmpatient,krijgt ze genoeg magnesium binnen? magnesium is een darmontspanner bij uitstek en kan dus ook helpen bij obstipatie.Alleen wel voorzichtig opbouwen want teveel kan leiden tot diarree.

----------


## Sefi

Had ook jaren deze buikklachten en niemand kon iets ontdekken. Inderdaad werd het spastische darm genoemd. 
Bij 'toeval' ontdekte ik dat het te maken had met een scheef staand bekken. Toen de chiropractor dat recht zette kon ik weer goed naar de wc.

----------


## sietske763

op topic constipatie staan heel veel tips.
mijn tip is, lactulose siroop

----------


## vruchtje

Ze eet ook misschien niet teveel vezels?

Ik heb zelf pds .. gelukkig hoef ik daar geen medicijnen meer voor te slikken, maar dat voelt ook heel vervelend.
Of je kan heel goed naar de wc of juist niet en je krijgt kramachtige aanvallen in je buik.

Ik moest minder grof brood eten, geen zure dranken zoals sinasappelsap, weinig tot geen prik. Stoppen met roken. Geen frituur oid.
En nu heb ik er echt weinig last van. Nog wel eens als ik wat weintjes heb gedronken omdat die toch redelijk zuur zijn.

De voedingsdeskundige zou inderdaad wel kunnen helpen.

succes!

----------


## Onassa

> Hoi
> 
> schijnbaar is het spastische darmen
> gewoon vezels eten veel bewegen en water
> wat ze dus al deed
> Gr.Maria


Ik las je begin post en dacht meteen, dat herken ik en ik heb dus al sinds kinds af aan een spastische dikke darm.
Maar juist als ik teveel vezels eet en dan met name echt volkoren brood, word de klacht erger.
Dit kan dat gedeelte van de dikke darm niet verdragen.
Na lang zoeken eet ik nu zonnebloem pitten brood, dan de lichte soort (bij de super co-op verkrijgbaar) en dat gaat al een stuk beter.
Daarnaast heb ik ook magnesiumoxide pillen en lactulosestroop van de specialist gekregen en dat werkt echt heel goed!!!
De ontlasting word er goed dun van omdat die middelen zorgen dat het vocht uit de darm in de ontlasting trekt en zodoende word het zachter.
Je moet er wel goed bij drinken uiteraard.
De eerste 3 dagen heb je wat buikkrampen(Maar zal niet erger zijn dan wat je dochter nu ervaart, het viel mij reuze mee ) daarna verdwijnen de krampen grotendeels en kan het zijn dat je soms echt een paar uurtjes thuis moet blijven omdat het goed los gaat komen.
Heeft jou dochter ook vaak last van een opgezette buik omdat de boel niet weg kan?
Ik zou het zeker overwege, want ik ken het probleem en door het persen kunnen weer andere nare klachten ontstaan die je niet wilt.
Hou het in gedachte.

Succes met je dochter, hoop dat het beter met haar gaat,

Groetjes Diane

----------


## Onassa

> Ze eet ook misschien niet teveel vezels?
> 
> Ik heb zelf pds .. gelukkig hoef ik daar geen medicijnen meer voor te slikken, maar dat voelt ook heel vervelend.


PDS is hetzelfde als spastische dikke darm alleen noemen ze het dan prikkelbare darm syndroom. :Wink: 

Nog een toevoeging, met aloe vera drank oppassen, want met een spastische dikke darm kan je daar heel heftig op reageren.
ik heb een keer een party thuis gegeven en kocht het ook op advies, maar ben er dood ziek van geworden.
Dus niet alle natuurlijke produkten zijn ook altijd goed.

----------

